# I realize the irony of posting in an expat forum (RE. Portuguese birth certificate)



## BillyGilmore (Nov 14, 2016)

... but not speaking the language, I was wondering if anyone knows someone who has been through a similar process.

My parents are Portuguese and I was born abroad (I've only visited Portugal). However, now hoping to move to Portugal so have started the process of getting my application together (incl. parent's birth certificates, marriage certificate, my foreign birth certificate, etc.) to register my birth in Portugal. I plan to fly down to Lisbon to apply in person at Conservatoria but wondering if anyone has any indication how long it would take after submission to receive my Portuguese birth certificate? I know this sort of thing can sometimes drag on over there.

Anyway, a bit of a long shot but I thought I'd ask..


----------

